# Thinking of a Commander size 9mm?



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

The options for this in CA are limited, but a few exist. If they exist they can be bought and sold here now between private parties and someone near me has a Kimber Aegis 1911 available in 9mm. They want a lot of money. Buds displays this gun for $1100ish in a free state new. In CA this is $1,500 used but does come with a lot of magazines and some other accessories; a few sight improvements were made. 

This may be my only way to obtain such a gun, and the gun is a nice / ideal mix to something I'd like and add to my small collection. Is there a better choice in the free states? Is there a budget minded quality 1911 9mm in the commander size? Colt makes one do they not?


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Ruger makes the sr1911 commander in 9mm
it's a nice piece an under $700 at the right place.
I own the sr1911 full size 45 an love great shooter.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

It may surprise some here, to hear me say this ......... get the Ruger Commander SR1911.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> It may surprise some here, to hear me say this ......... get the Ruger Commander SR1911.


:vs_shocked:


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Here is one off gunbroker for less than $600, . . . and Rock Island is a solid mfg company.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

stowlin my good friend, 2 questions;

1. Why are you looking to buy another firearm if you are planning to move out of the country and cannot take but 2 of your firearms with you AND you have a dilemma regarding storage of your current weapons while you are out of the country?
2. If the new Commander 1911 is one of the firearms that you plan on taking with you to your new country, and you plan on moving your residency short term to a "free-er" state like Texas, why not buy it there and save money and transport costs?

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...513-weapons-cache-storage-long-long-term.html



stowlin said:


> The options for this in CA are limited, but a few exist. If they exist they can be bought and sold here now between private parties and someone near me has a Kimber Aegis 1911 available in 9mm. They want a lot of money. Buds displays this gun for $1100ish in a free state new. In CA this is $1,500 used but does come with a lot of magazines and some other accessories; a few sight improvements were made.
> 
> This may be my only way to obtain such a gun, and the gun is a nice / ideal mix to something I'd like and add to my small collection. Is there a better choice in the free states? Is there a budget minded quality 1911 9mm in the commander size? Colt makes one do they not?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> stowlin my good friend, 2 questions;
> 
> 1. Why are you looking to buy another firearm if you are planning to move out of the country and cannot take but 2 of your firearms with you AND you have a dilemma regarding storage of your current weapons while you are out of the country?
> 2. If the new Commander 1911 is one of the firearms that you plan on taking with you to your new country, and you plan on moving your residency short term to a "free-er" state like Texas, why not buy it there and save money and transport costs?
> ...


Hmmm..... A Watchman smells sumthin funny here also, either:

Stowlin is trying to pull the wool over our eyes or
Slippy is trying some backwoods hookers for guns trade or
Slippy keeps trying to send all the libtards and retards to Texas by telling everyone it is a free-er State (look what he has done gone and done to Dallas and Houston) or
Stowlin is only using Ireland as a cover and he was planning on bringing a bunch of his San Fran Cisconian gay friends to Texas all along and
Stowlin may not even own a damn boat!

Hmmm .......


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Wow ,,


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just buy 2 M&P Compacts for around $500 each. Then you have one for the boat and one to ship over seas???


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

When we leave SF for Ireland next year we start retirement. Its a working retirement as such I'll probably be in the US about 2-3 months a year. At least that is the plan. Fortunately I don't have the be in SF for that work. Its best for me to be in Texas because my travels while here will be shorter from Texas then CA or the east coast. The two firearms I can take with me are registered in Ireland now. Registration there is mandatory and renewals are required too. It sucks but I can't take anything I've just bought there; all of my other firearms were purchased since last December. I'm really enjoying shooting, and as I get more proficient I discover new wants. Yes I have to leave everything new behind, but when I come back I want to access them.



Slippy said:


> stowlin my good friend, 2 questions;
> 
> 1. Why are you looking to buy another firearm if you are planning to move out of the country and cannot take but 2 of your firearms with you AND you have a dilemma regarding storage of your current weapons while you are out of the country?
> 2. If the new Commander 1911 is one of the firearms that you plan on taking with you to your new country, and you plan on moving your residency short term to a "free-er" state like Texas, why not buy it there and save money and transport costs?
> ...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stowlin said:


> When we leave SF for Ireland next year we start retirement. Its a working retirement as such I'll probably be in the US about 2-3 months a year. At least that is the plan. Fortunately I don't have the be in SF for that work. Its best for me to be in Texas because my travels while here will be shorter from Texas then CA or the east coast. The two firearms I can take with me are registered in Ireland now. Registration there is mandatory and renewals are required too. It sucks but I can't take anything I've just bought there; all of my other firearms were purchased since last December. I'm really enjoying shooting, and as I get more proficient I discover new wants. Yes I have to leave everything new behind, but when I come back I want to access them.


Out of curiosity, why on God's green earth retire to Ireland? Do you have something about cold, rainy socialist islands or something?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Out of curiosity, why on God's green earth retire to Ireland? Do you have something about cold, rainy socialist islands or something?


LOL from SF that's a step towards vast conservatism.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

At the risk of being redundant yet again..1911s and its vast hordes of bastid step chillins are unsafe and antiquated peeces of sheet. Sober up and snag a Sig p 226 .40 Cal. Japs make good cars..Jermans make good guns. Americans set around at the UAW and smoke dope on their coffee break. I seen it on TV.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stowlin said:


> LOL from SF that's a step towards vast conservatism.


The only time that I spent on the UK island was on a flight from Ft. Campbell to Rome on a lay-over. I guess that I will have to take your word for it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Stowlin ......

Why not a 1911 Commander in 45 ACP?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Stowlin ......
> 
> Why not a 1911 Commander in 45 ACP?


That was my first thought, too. Unless you already have one.

Also, if you're moving, some countries don't allow you to own weapons in the caliber that their army uses; and 9mm is the most common caliber out there.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Stowlin ......
> 
> Why not a 1911 Commander in 45 ACP?


Well I have a 45 1911 full size, its special in so many ways its hard to imagine, to me. I like shooting it but don't much any more due to its age. I feel it has to be preserved some. My goal was another full size in 45 just to practice. My wife didn't enjoy shooting it. She enjoys our compact CZ 9mm. So I believed the commander in 9mm she'd be able to shoot too.


----------

